# مجموعة من الكتب في أنتقال الحرارة وانتقال المادة Heat & Mass Transfer



## NOC_engineer (7 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم:
الكتب التالية في مجال انتقال الحرارة Heat Transfer وانتقال المادة Mass Transfer:
Heat & Mass Transfer
Basic Heat Transfer
Heat Transfer, J.P.Holman
كتاب عربي في أنتقال الحرارة


----------



## mhebam (17 مارس 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد المجيد معزوز (12 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## NOC_engineer (14 يوليو 2012)

mhebam قال:


> شكرا وبارك الله فيك





عبد المجيد معزوز قال:


> بارك الله فيك


بارك الله فيكم أخوتي الكرام .. نتمنى لكم الفائدة مع هذه الكتب وغيرها ..


----------



## sibirian (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله بك أخي العزيز*


----------



## chaiboub (13 سبتمبر 2012)

تحية طيبة
اخواني ما فتح شي معي ليش؟
شكرا


----------



## NOC_engineer (14 سبتمبر 2012)

chaiboub قال:


> تحية طيبة
> اخواني ما فتح شي معي ليش؟
> شكرا


أخي الكريم .. الروابط كلها شغالة .. جرب مرة ثانية


----------

